# Good Turkey brine?



## mrmerck (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi,

my wife is doing the traditional turkey in the oven and I want to do a turkey breast on the Smokin-it.

Was planning to brine the night before and need a basic brine recipe.

Thanks!


----------



## phatbac (Nov 16, 2017)

here is a recipe of Jeff's for a buttermilk brine
http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-10-2011-smoked-buttermilk-brined-turkey

Here is a recipe for cranberry brined turkey
http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-2010-smoked-cranberry-brined-turkey

here is a butter method
http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-10-2016-smoked-thanksgiving-turkey-lots-of-butter-method

Feel free to search that site for lots of recipes or check out the newsletter! this week was all about brining a turkey!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## theelballew (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm doing the buttermilk brine this year.  

I did the "Lots O Butter" Bird last year and it was a big hit.













Step 1 - Brine the birds.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Nov 19, 2016


















Step 2 -Ready for Butter.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Nov 19, 2016


















Step 3 - Butter applied.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Nov 19, 2016


















Step 7a - Bird is done.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Nov 19, 2016


















Step 7b - Bird is done.jpg



__ theelballew
__ Nov 19, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2017)

Been using this one 25 years and it is being used commercially with great success...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...


----------



## Cracker Q (Nov 21, 2017)

theelballew said:


> I'm doing the buttermilk brine this year.
> 
> I did the "Lots O Butter" Bird last year and it was a big hit.
> 
> ...


When you steeped the brine before you put it into the fridge to cool overnight did you pour it through a strainer or just leave it in the "TEA"?
Thanks Mike


----------



## theelballew (Nov 22, 2017)

Cracker Q said:


> When you steeped the brine before you put it into the fridge to cool overnight did you pour it through a strainer or just leave it in the "TEA"?
> Thanks Mike




I left everything in the tea. 

Btw, I just did the buttermilk brine and that was some of the juicest turkey that I've ever consumed.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 23, 2017)

After frying and smoking turkeys I fell upon the Alton Brown brine and cook method. I haven't done a turkey another way since. Also all my co-workers who have tried it have switched exclusively to it.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...cipe-2010390&usg=AOvVaw2cNsNdNgMQUn2OGbawP81D


----------



## jkelly140 (Dec 19, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Been using this one 25 years and it is being used commercially with great success...JJ
> 
> *Families Favorite Brine*
> 
> ...


----------



## jkelly140 (Dec 19, 2018)

Im brining my first turkey using this recipe. It already smells amazing. I cant wait to see how it turns out after i smoke it in my mes40. Im planning on using a combination of maple and apple wood.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2018)

That wood will give a good flavor. Enjoy...JJ


----------



## jkelly140 (Dec 22, 2018)

Heres a pic about 2.5 hours in. Looks pretty good!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 22, 2018)

Bring half gallon of water with vegetable stock (optional - but more flavorful if used) to a boil.

Add

1 cup salt,
1 tbsp Sage,
1 tbsp Rosemary,
1 tbsp Thyme
Once the "tea is made" - cool with ice to make about a gallon of brine.

Get a large Ziploc bag that'll hold the bird and the brine.
Dump the cooled brine on the bird.
Squeeze out the air.
Let it sit in the fridge for 12 to 24 hours
Pull bird - rinse thoroughly - pat dry (and pop in smoker or do "Optional")
Optional - but I do this every time

spray bird with PAM or brush with melted butter and...
Season the heck out of it.  More than that! I use SPG.  Smoke it to within 5 degrees of being done (160 F).
I finish mine in the oven at 425F for 10 minutes or so to crisp the skin (if I used SPG option).
Tent it for about 10-15 minutes rest before slicing.


----------



## AP514 (Dec 24, 2018)

Do you cover the bird in the oven  ?


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 25, 2018)

AP514 said:


> Do you cover the bird in the oven  ?



I do not unless I want to hurry it up.  The skin is better if uncovered in my opinion.


----------

